# HELP! what's wrong with my car?!



## guitarded85 (May 10, 2003)

i have an 85' gti that dies out of no where while i'm driving it. everything electrical shuts off which kills the engine. it's almost like the battery is being disconected. has this happened to you? can you offer any suggestionson a solution? any help will be greatly appreciated!
thanx


----------



## Joe_1231 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: HELP! what's wrong with my car?! (guitarded85)*

Your alternator, its wiring, or both is faulty. I'd also recommend checking the battery terminals once more! Same happened to me in 2 other cars I used to have.


----------



## guitarded85 (May 10, 2003)

the alternator is a 3 month old 90amp. and the wireing should be good to... but it wouldn't hurt to check! thanx!


----------



## jetta2u (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (guitarded85)*

could be the ignition switch//could be the alternator also--i do field service lots of times new or rebuilt --only means it looks good - i have found many faulty "new parts" don,t overlook that possibility --you need to test it and prove that it is good


----------



## dr-vw (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: HELP! what's wrong with my car?! (guitarded85)*

check the battery grounds


----------



## guitarded85 (May 10, 2003)

it's fixed. it was the three wires that go from the battery+ to the fuse box/relay block/ignition swithed. all soldered together nicely with some haetshrink and wrapped up for protection. and a new alternator. good to go. thanx for the help!


----------

